

US bankrolled anti-Morsi activists - mmphosis
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2013/07/2013710113522489801.html

======
mmphosis
_It is Saudi-backed military coup in Egypt, Obama just dragging his heels over
it_ [http://rt.com/op-edge/military-coup-egypt-saudi-889/](http://rt.com/op-
edge/military-coup-egypt-saudi-889/)

